# Glock 26 and Glock 27. Whats the difference?



## HandCannon32x (Dec 19, 2011)

What is the difference between the Glock 26 and the Glock 27? Thanks


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

HandCannon32x said:


> What is the difference between the Glock 26 and the Glock 27? Thanks


Caliber. G26=9mm x 19 G27=.40 S&W (10mm x 22)


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Get the G-27 & Get a ex barrel for the 9mm if you like 9mm,Then you can shoot both..40 and 9mm.And the cost are the same price in the store for the pistols. I carry the G-27 on me everyday. Great pistol for ccw.:smt033


----------



## HandCannon32x (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am looking for a 9mm cause I already have a Taurus 40. They had the 27 with a sliver slide at the gun shop but I didnt pay that much attention to the caliber. I want a 9mm with the silver slide.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

GLOCK Pistol family :smt023


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

[video]







[/video]







People where bidding on this g22, That was 2days ago when I seen the bidding,And it was over 9k then.And still had 2 days on the timer for bidding.:smt1099


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

125th Anniversary of the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous work, but not 9,000 dollars worth! I mean damn.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I Googled "custom pistol engraving" and found this right away: Semi Automatic Pistol Gallery

For about $650.00 he will engrave the sides of the slides. So I would guess that the value of the engraving is about $2,000.00. He says you need an FFL to send and receive a gun, but you would not need one to send and recieve a slide. So I would guess the actual value of this gun is about $2,600.00 to $4,000.00.

I'm sure that there are others out there that charge more (and perhaps they are worth more) than the one I found. This was just the very first one I found.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the 26 carry it everywhere. The 9 is cheaper to shoot and much less recoil. I have seen studies that indicate the .40 is not that much more potent.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

postmaster said:


> I have the 26 carry it everywhere. The 9 is cheaper to shoot and much less recoil. I have seen studies that indicate the .40 is not that much more potent.


I agree that of late (in the last 10 years) expanding bullet technology has improved, and along with it the effectiveness of the 9mm. I don't buy that it is as potent as some of the other service calibers.

How many police departments have you heard of that are converting to 9mm? How many are converting from 9mm?

I think that the .357 Sig, and the .40 and .45 are the preferred police calibers. I think that the 9mm would have died and gone to heaven if it were not a NATO specified round.

And the .38 Special would have died and gone to heaven too if it were not for the light alloy pistols being produced nowadays.


----------



## john800 (Dec 31, 2011)

Packard said:


> I agree that of late (in the last 10 years) expanding bullet technology has improved, and along with it the effectiveness of the 9mm. I don't buy that it is as potent as some of the other service calibers.
> 
> How many police departments have you heard of that are converting to 9mm? How many are converting from 9mm?
> 
> ...


To answer the qustion I know of two that will be converting to 9mm from .40 in the next few years, both here in MN one of which a freind of mine works for. The feeling is that the 9mm has come a long way in the last couple years due to like you said bullets but the ammo manufacturers have also gotten a little more velocity out of it. Now even if you do agree the 9 has come a long way you may ask why, I am curious also to be honest (as long as we are being honest MY carry gun is a 45acp) maybee capacity? dunno, It would not be my choice, not to rip on the 9 but I am a error on the big side kind of guy


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

john800 said:


> ... Now even if you do agree the 9 has come a long way you may ask why, I am curious also to be honest ...


I would say "economics". It is cheaper for them if they give the officers 9mm rounds to practice and qualify with, than it they were given almost any other caliber.

I've read that some departments would have liked to switch to 357 Sig, but the cost of ammo was too dear. So if the 357 Sig is too dear, then the 9mm is a big advantage.

Locally the State Troopers have been parking alongside the parkway rather than cruising just to save the cost of gasoline. This was a headquarters directive (according to the local newspapers). And the town police have been told to park and walk into places of business rather than cruise the entire day.

So, I think a lot of departments are cost-constrained and might choose another caliber if cost were not an issue.


----------

